# Transfer Express Offers Updated 2014 Marketing and Display Kits



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Start off 2014 sales with a big splash. Transfer Express has just released its new marketing and display kits, which offer a variety of resources for helping decorators get the word out about the latest looks in custom transfers. 

The Easy Prints® marketing kit is ideal for creating display shirts for your showroom as well as a traveling sales portfolio with ideas, samples, and ink colors to get clients excited about creating shirts for their needs. 

It includes an idea book, which is a full-color catalog with 250 plus new designs and hundreds of pieces of clip art. There’s also a generic black-and white version with Transfer Express logos. Also included is a color selector, price guide, window cling, application chart, a blank T-shirt, and a $10 coupon off your next order. 

The display kit includes posters, a flash drive for presentations, and 10 generic catalogs. The marketing and display kit can be purchased separately or together as the Success Kit. 

For more information, go to Easy Prints T-shirt Marketing Kit | Transfer Express . 

To order, call Transfer Express at (800) 622-2280. For more information, email: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.

STAHLS’ Transfer Express is an innovative company that manufactures custom, heat-applied screen-printed and digital paper transfers, and now decorative adhesive products such as banners, wall graphics, bumper stickers, helmet decals, and more. As the largest manufacturer of custom transfers in the world, STAHLS’ Transfer Express provides a competitive edge to dealers of imprinted sportswear by producing imprinted graphics quickly and with great accuracy. For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; e-mail: [email protected] or visit the Web site at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

